

Physicists consider reviving the SSC - dmur
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/02/physicists-start-thinking-beyond-the-lhc-consider-reviving-the-ssc/

======
lutusp
To summarize the article, the advantage of restarting the SSC instead of
rebuilding the LHC is that the original setting in Texas offers more room for
expansion than the present location of the LHC. The bad news is that the
revived SSC would need to host a large number of scientists in a state noted
for its philosophical proximity to a scientific stone age.

~~~
melling
"Houston, we have a problem." That famous NASA location is Houston, Texas. So,
I'd say that your dig is unnecessary. Texas is a big state so I'd bet there's
a healthy segment of highly educated people.

~~~
lutusp
That's true, but it doesn't contradict my original claim. Texas was selected
for political reasons, not practical ones. Had pragmatism and convenience
ruled the day, the SSC would have been sited immediately adjacent to Fermilab.

There's a reason NASA programs, and big science projects, are scattered across
the country, and it's not efficiency, it's politics -- congress must slice the
pie into as many pieces as possible.

